# Young female with IBS...



## SomeoneWithIBS (Oct 20, 2018)

Im 18 and i've had IBS since I was 15, well at least thats when I was diagnosed. I have patches of both constipation and diarrhea and im not sure at all what triggers it. I haven't been back to the doctor since my diagnosis and so im not on any meds. I think meds would help but my mum insists that the over the counter stuff will do. So far im not certain if I have any particular trigger foods or not. There have been a couple of occasions where I have eaten and then had a flare up, but on other days i've eaten those same foods and been fine. My IBS is very random. I have told a couple of my friends but I don't talk about it much. I sometimes wear nappies or pull ups to help me cope with a flare up. My mum dissaproves of this, but honestly it helps me out so much. I'm not sure what I should do to improve it.

Anyone have any reccomendations of over the counter medication (available in the UK)? Should I go back to the doctor? It does get pretty bad and im really not sure what to do


----------



## Thomme (May 7, 2019)

Hello SomeoneWithIBS,

Your story sounds a lot like my story. I am a 28 year old female living with IBS. I was diagnosed at 15 but struggled with symptoms long before that. Life with IBS is challenging...but it is doable. If I were to speak to myself at the beginning of my diagnostic journey, I would tell myself one thing loud and clear:

_Resist the temptation to equate who you are with what you are physically struggling with.* You poop your pants? *Big deal. It says nothing about your abilities as a person. *You react to the food you eat? *That's unfortunate. But it does not mean you deserve shame or social isolation. *People you love judge you for the way you manage your symptoms? *That is truly sad. Love them anyway. And don't judge them back. Explain to them what you are going through. If they still don't understand or attempt to support you, learn firmly that their opinions on the topic do not matter. Listen to those who have gone through similar things...which brings me to your question on what to do from here. Do you return to the doctor? My advice is seek support. If your doctor supports you, then YES. Absolutely return. If your doctor does not or makes you feel as though your IBS symptoms are some sort of defect, express these feelings to him or her. If he or she does not empathize and work with you on addressing these feelings, find a new doctor. Or maybe seek help from a counselor alongside with your medical care. IBS is an exceptionally difficult medical condition because it has so many social implications and causes a lot of mental strain on the individual because of its chronic and multi-faceted nature. The most important thing is for you to manage what you can medically and then seek additional support if you realize your physical symptoms are causing mental strain OR if your mental strain about having IBS is worsening your physical symptoms. _

_I hope this helps. You are not alone. Reach out to people who make you stronger. _

_If that's this forum, I'm always happy to share my experience with you. _


----------



## Belle142 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi SomeoneWith IBS,

Honestly, I cannot better the post above me. If pull ups help you get out of the house, go for it. It is so much better than trapping yourself in the house like I did. I was diagnosed with IBS when I was 21 but I do believe I had been suffering with it since I was in Sixth Form.

I would definitely recommend going back to your doctor. If you do not find them much help, try a different doctor, change doctor's surgeries if you have to. I tried a few different medications, in the end Colpermin worked best for me which you can also buy over the counter. Keep a very strict food diary - the foods you have eaten, what time, whether you had a reaction, what it was, and any environmental factors, maybe you could have been doing exam revision whilst eating, that would certainly cause me to have a bad tummy. I took my food diary to every appointment. Personally, my gastroenterologist was not very helpful and caused me a lot of upset, but he did refer me to a dietician who LISTENED to me. She spent the time to look through my food diary, gave me suggestions, and we would reevaluate my situation at the next appointment. We worked out that lactose caused very bad reactions so it has now been cut out of my diet for 5 years. My tummy improved massively, but I was still feeling sick. So I tried a two week trial with no egg, and then introduced it back into my diet. Again, I knew that was another trigger, so I cut it out. I ow work a fantastic full time very physical job which I would never have been able to do before seeing the dietician and having counselling.

Keep pushing for help, you will get there!


----------

